# The new addition to the family



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi ALL...As i promised I will post a picture of my new XDM(9)..Today I had the chance to take some pictures..

Here is the XDM(9)

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=406&limit=recent


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

You mean addiction..

Thanks BeefyBeefo.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

That's one sexy gun you got there. Sends a chill down my leg.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a damn fine pistol you have there!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks..I will be shooting it in 2 weeks in a mini match at the local club. So far i only shot about 150 rounds thru it and I like it..It is my only plastic gun..I wanted a plastic gun and i don't like the glocks, so it was a tie between the S&W MP & the Springfield XDM 9..Well you know the rest of the story..


----------



## dkgreyf150 (May 31, 2009)

just by seeing that makes me want one bad


----------

